# tappatemi le orecchie, ve prego



## babsi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Porca troia.
Prima l'una poi l'altra.
Ma possibile che devo per forza sentirmi TUTTE E DUE le coinqui che scopano?
E che cazzo.
Vada alla prima.
Che son tornata a tarda notte e già ce lo sapevo che stava in camera col boy a ruzzare.
Ma la seconda.
Che mi torna col fidanzatino novello e mi si piazzano in casa a trombare come ricci mentre io son qui che provo a raccapezzarci qualcosa AD UN GIORNO DALL'ESAME.
..
Un po' di rispetto per i poveri repressi, che cazzo.
...
mamma mia che acida sono..
sigh

E' che ormai potrei riprodurre pure i loro vocalizzi
della serie che si chiamano e rispondono
lei fa
_"aaaahhhh"_
e lui subito dietro
_"ehhhh"_
e io sto lì lì per rispondergli:
"OOOOHHHH"



che dite entro in scena anch'io??
:nightcrawler:
...


...

rsetto:

PS: scusate lo sfogo.
in realtà sono solo invidiosa, scoglionata e un pelino scorbutica.
ma giusto un pelino, eh
:carneval:


----------



## devastata (28 Gennaio 2013)

Una ragione in più per non condividere casa con nessuno!


----------



## babsi (28 Gennaio 2013)

devastata;bt7262 ha detto:
			
		

> Una ragione in più per non condividere casa con nessuno!


Per tutte le altre cose trovo la condivisione bellissima.
Per quest'ultima però un pochino meno :singleeye:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (28 Gennaio 2013)

Mi hai fatto pensare alla scena dove Forrest Gump bambino fa il verso al tizio che si è appena scopato sua madre.
Ho cercato la scena su Youtube ma non l'ho trovata, peccato


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Mi riscrivi nuovamente , ahhhhhhhhhhh ehhhhhhhhhh Ohhhhhhhh  fantastico!!


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2013)

anche io sento i vicini che scopano.

Una cosa raccapricciante.

Lei.

_Ah






Ah





Ah





Ah


ah    ah    ah    ah    ah    ah ah ah ah
_


Che non è una risata, sono i suoi gemiti.
Lui non pervenuto.


----------

